# Chorizo Poblano Quesadillas



## Theoretical (Jun 30, 2006)

Quesadillas are somewhat trendy these days, but they are easily one of the most flexible dishes to make, and provide the cook with tons of different flavor options. Here is one of my favorite versions. It is possible to make good quesadillas with corn tortillas, but generally flour ones work better, have less tearing, and are substantially larger.

Chorizo/Poblano Quesadillas

Be careful when buying chorizo, as most tends to be made with some rather distasteful parts of a pig (salivary glands for one). Some gourmet markets make their own fresh in the store, and the best way to get good chorizo is by buying the "all-meat" kind. Andouille Sausage is a good substitute.

4 links or 1.5 lbs of Sausage (as above)
4 poblano peppers, seeded and diced
1 medium yellow or white onion, diced
4 cloves of garlic, diced
1/2 cup of cilantro
2-3 tablespoons Crema Mexicana (or ordinary sour cream if the former isn't available in your area)
1 tsp ground cumin
Salt and pepper to taste
2/3-1 lbs shredded Queso Manchego or Oaxaca (Jack cheese is a good substitute)
Package of 10 fajita size flour tortillas
Corn oil or Butter as needed for sauteeing

1. Remove the sausage from its casing into a medium-heat non-stick skillet and brown. While doing this step, add the cumin, the crema, and the salt and pepper as needed. 
2. Transfer the sausage aside to a bowl and cover with plastic wrap to retain the heat. Do NOT wipe the pan dry.
3. Add a bit of the oil or butter, and then add the garlic, onions, and peppers into the pan, sauteeing until the onions are fairly translucent. Transfer to a separate bowl.
4. Pour some oil/butter onto the pan and add 1-2 tortillas spread out. Flip after a 30 seconds or so of cooking (or when pliable).
5. Once the tortillas have reached this stage, sprinkle some of the chorizo and pepper mix into 1/3 of the tortilla (not the middle one). Add the cheese and some cilantro, then fold over and let cook for 2 minutes or so.
6. Flip the quesadillas when most of the cheese has melted. Cook for another 1-2 minutes at this stage, depending on amount of filling.
7. With this recipe, one should get 6-10 quesadillas made, depending on the size of the tortillas and amount of cheese used per quesadilla. Slice down from the middle once, and you have either a good appetizer for 6 or a light meal for 4.

Use this recipe as a good starting base for almost any permutation on quesadillas, and be creative with it.

[Edited on 6-30-2006 by Theoretical]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 30, 2006)

Love the chorizo,egg and potato on flour tortilla for breakfast!


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Love the chorizo,egg and potato on flour tortilla for breakfast!



Indeed - always a great breakfast combination.


----------



## Presbyrino (Jun 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Love the chorizo,egg and potato on flour tortilla for breakfast!



MEGA 

I think I'll have my wife make me some tommorow morning 







For the uninitiated, here's a recipie
Chorizo & Eggs

[Edited on 7-1-2006 by Presbyrino]


----------

